# Do you feel that this forum helps you?



## Musical Chairs

I sure think so, very much. How?

1. I definitely remember things a lot better than I would if I'd learned in class for some reason. I don't know why! Is it true for other people too?
2. I find myself looking for words in the dictionary to see what people said, which increases my vocabulary.
3. I practice reading when I read people's posts.
4. When I private message people, I practice writing too. And they correct me.
5. Some things I ask here, I wouldn't ask my teacher. I don't feel like teachers are always reliable anyway, I believe it more when it comes from a native speaker.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## tomandjerryfan

This forum is very helpful to me because it allows me to think of my language in ways that I wouldn't consider on a normal basis. It helps me to be more conscious of my own grammar, since my job requires me to have some knowledge of grammar (I'm an editor). Also, the forum's fun and competitive atmosphere encourages me to do research to find ways to support my claims, as well as gain assurance about ideas I may have initially been uncertain about. It's nearly impossible not to learn a little here and a little there from the conversations and debates I've had with other members of the forum.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sorry, but it's a bit of a silly question don't you think? Of course it does, how can it not, even flicking through and looking at other language things it helps me.
Even general concepts about languages in OL, give new perspectives etc.


----------



## jonquiliser

Well, any question can be silly. Sometimes seeing what other people state is helpful for them can give new ideas for how to spend your time here.

Muscial Chairs; I think the forums are great, too. As you say, you can practice your language skills simply reading or writing. And I get to know things about languages that I'd probably never get to know anything about if it weren't for this place. Having so many people around who are willing to answer my questions and help me with things I might not get very clear about on my own, feels like a privilege  beyond imagination. See how other languages work and what characteristics they have isn't only interesting in itself, it often also gives new perspectives on one's primary languages. A bunch of reasons, to start with...  

And whether I learn things better here than in class.. don't know, has been so longsince I last had classes, but I suppose active participation and use of the language you're learning (your mother tongue or any language, really) always makes the learning process more efficient.


----------



## Etcetera

I think the number of posters in these forums is already a great proof of its usefulness.


----------



## Musical Chairs

Haha, I should've made the title something like "How does this forum help you?" instead! I realized how much it's helped me recently and I'm really happy about that!

Edit: And it's helped me in ways that I didn't expect it to. You'd think that yes, you'd know how to say a few things correctly because people told you how but it's more than that!


----------



## Alxmrphi

I'd like to change what's being said and give the credit not to the forum, though it couldn't happen without it, but rather the users of the forum, the newbies that ask questions that can prompt thoughts in more experienced members, and the great explanations the experienced members can give to people.

There are other language forums out there, most of them kinda poo, it's the people really, we should thank them!


----------



## Musical Chairs

Of course! When I said "the forum," I meant the people in it collectively! I enjoy many forums, even if I don't post in all of them!

Edit: The people in it including the mods, too. Sometimes I get annoyed at them for deleting everything before I get a chance to read them, but without them, this forum could turn to s***, as I've seen happen to many forums without some sort of supervision. Thanks to them too


----------



## ILT

As a member with an addiction, I can tell you that it has helped me even with my own language. I love it when another member asks questions about my language because even though I may know the answer, it is possible I don't know (or don't remember) the reasoning behind it. Who knew that by learning English I would learn Spanish?


----------



## Macunaíma

Taking part in this forum raised my "metalinguistic awareness", as it were, so it helps me even with my own language. 

The users in the English forum have given me invaluable help and my capacity of expression in English has improved noticeably since I joined in. At first, I stumbled and fumbled even when I had to ask a simple question, but now I feel that I can do that and even give my contribution with a lot more ease.

Reading the native speaker's posts, even if about a grammar point that I don't have difficulty with, is also of great value to give me a new insight into it, to enrich my vocabulary and my skills at writing and developing my arguments.

I also find it very pleasurable to be able to help other people and it's very nice to know that the people who help me are doing it for the same reason.


----------



## sabbathically

I love this forum. It has helped learned English, and French. And it has improved my Spanish.
Thanx to everyone.
everyone is really nice in here.


----------



## TimLA

I too am addicted (I'm attempting slow withdrawal therapy).

This forum has clearly helped me with my English and the languages I'm trying to learn in a variety of ways:
1. I'm more cognizant of English idioms and complex phrasings, and when/where I should use them
(depending on the level of the person I'm writing to).
2. I've learned much English grammar by necessity - something I didn't "need" because it comes "naturally" to natives. But it helps me think more clearly.
3. When I'm trying to learn something in another language, I do better with multiple examples of usage. 
Thus, when I'm trying to explain something in English to a non-native, I almost always use multiple examples.
4. Many of the things I've learned here could NEVER be in a textbook because of variation in usage.
This forum provides the opportunity to learn "real" languages as they are spoken, not a "textbook" approach, "if X then use Y, except when Z, then Q...etc".
5. The dictionaries are getting better over time, and they now include many examples of usage.
6. But perhaps most important, is the remarkable cross-section of kind, intelligent, patient foreros who are willing to help almost anyone learn their language.

Viva WR!

...but the withdrawal continues...


----------



## french4beth

Alex_Murphy said:


> I'd like to change what's being said and give the credit not to the forum, though it couldn't happen without it, but rather the users of the forum, the newbies that ask questions that can prompt thoughts in more experienced members, and the great explanations the experienced members can give to people.
> 
> There are other language forums out there, most of them kinda poo, it's the people really, we should thank them!


I agree  whether it's in my native language, English (which I'm _still _learning), or in the French fora (still learning that one, too).


----------



## danielfranco

This forum helps me financially.
In the very few times that I have posted here (  ) I have been able to learn many new things about the languages I speak professionally, and this in turn makes me a better interpreter/translator.
In fact, the best thing these "forumses" have done for me is to show me, almost in a daily basis, how mistaken I was about things I thought I knew for sure about English or Spanish, and it has helped me to understand to which depth regionalisms can sometimes impede a better understanding of your own language.
Or something like that...


----------



## badgrammar

Daniel, you said it!  Aside from all the linguistic stimulation and help, the forum is an astounding professional tool!  In-between jobs I spend more time just exploring the forum and contributing here and there.  But I use it a lot for work, for translating, writing and teaching.  The dictionary tools are great, and so many questions can be answered with the search tool, and of course, by asking new questions. 

The best part is the quantity and quality of contributions.  You can get a well-rounded, thorough idea of each topic.  That is the greatest advantage, you multiply your sources of information, and get a 360° view of the question (when you're lucky and your topic is really interesting !).


----------



## danielfranco

danielfranco said:


> [...]almost _*in*_ a daily basis



See what I mean? I think it "shoulda" been "_*on*_ a daily basis", but I "ain't" sure.
At least I can go and open a thread about it, and then I'll have no one to blame but me next time I use the wrong preposition. That's another unexpected benefit of these forums: complete self-accountability for errors and mistakes in any language.
Cool, nay?


----------



## nichec

I learn something new everytime I come here, whether it's the way to say something in BE/French or the origin of an expression. And I learn a lot from trying to help people. I use AE so much that it becomes something like air to me, essential but ignored. And I'm reminded of the rules, the vocabularies, the usages, and above all, the beauty of it. I remember how privileged I am to be able to communicate and even help people from all over the world here.

I also love the Culture Discussion forum here. I love reading posts from different members, the way they think, the way they see things, the way they express themselves. I have met some really nice people here, and I think they are the ones who help me and make me come back over and over again.


----------



## G&m3

yes, It's really helps me a lot. I found it a few months ago and I've learnt many things that I didn't know. I like this way to learn new things because I think that is funny and sometimes you have some questions which are asked for many people and you find that you aren't the only one who has the same question. I feel confortable being in that forum and the atmosphere seems very kind.
I haven't got enough vocabulary to express my ideas but I'm doing a big effort to improve my english.

Thanks to all of you!

 G&m3


----------



## argentina84

This forum has helped me a lot to study...and develop my reading and writing skills in English  and other languages I am interested in. I learn faster than at college here..and in fact I find college very boring now!
Thanks to all the people who is there willing to help others learn languages...and long live to WR Forum!


----------



## carolina_1966

Quería agradecer a los responsables de la página y a todos los que alguna vez me han ayudado. Trabajo para una empresa norteamericana especializada en contrucción y facility management y todos los días me solucionan alguna duda escribiendo un mail o haciendo alguna traducción técnica. 
Muchisimas gracias a todos !!


----------



## hammerh2

Ciao a tutti volevo fare i miei migliori complimenti a tutto lo staff (admins,moderatori) user che compongono questo forum frequentatissimo e utilissimo!
Grazie a tutti continuate così!


----------

